# Garden tractor pulls



## johndeere (Sep 17, 2003)

I spent the day at the garden tractor pulls.Very exciting I thought.


----------



## johndeere (Sep 17, 2003)

more


----------



## johndeere (Sep 17, 2003)

More from the Pontiac Illinois Threshermans reunion


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Looks like fun i wish they had that down here. Once a year we get the big tractor pulls but never anything like that. Thanks for the pictures johndeere.


----------



## johndeere (Sep 17, 2003)

MORE


----------



## johndeere (Sep 17, 2003)

Most are Cub Cadets there were only a few John Deere and a few Masseys


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

Thanks for the pictures JohnDeere!

The one with the JD Spinsteer hood makes for a cool look on a pulling tractor.

Mark


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

Great pics, johndeere. Thanks!:thumbsup:


----------



## johndeere (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by memmurphy _
> *Thanks for the pictures JohnDeere!
> 
> The one with the JD Spinsteer hood makes for a cool look on a pulling tractor.
> ...


That tractor won in the super stock class.I wish I had taken a picture of the rig it came in on.It was a Freightliner with a trailer with a living quarters and the back opened up and out came a bash of pullers.I bet that semi set up was a half a million dollars and painted all up out of this world.Something like the nascar guys own.But for garden tractor pulling.

There were three pulls there this week end.Friday night was antique tractors and 4 wheel drive trucks.Several different divisions.Including stock trucks fresh off the road.Guys just sighned up and pulled there completly stock trucks.The diesls were exciting with a Dodge Ram with a 5.9 Cummins and a Ford with what ever is under there hood.There was not a Duramax GM truck entered darn it.The Dodge made a full pull and the driver was ready to just take the sled further but ran out of room and had to shut her down.

Then the Garden tractors were this after noon.Followed by semi truck pulls.I would have liked to seen those semis.But my wife was not willing to sit through another round of action.I might just leave her home next year.But we did take in about 6 hours of pulls this weekend alone.

They even had draft horse pulls on Saturday.But I could not get into that.To quiet I guess?This is a Thrashermans reunion steam engine show and antique tractors.Its a yearly event here every Labor day weekend in Pontiac Illinois if you ever get a chance to come see it if your in the area.You would be glad you did.I was in tractor heaven as I am every year during this show.


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

This is JBetts forte, where is he?????


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

ya thats cool l like the trucks pulling better but just in stock forum just to see whats the better truck l bet you if there were a gmc or chev they would have own sorry you ford and dodge guys he and a buddy are thinking of making one but l would like to make a racing my self don't get me wrong l like pullers to but l like speed 

it's neat how they can fit a 4 6 and even a V8 under the hood the mini pullers l went to they had mostly deere and most of the deeres were a 200 series and on the SM class they used a 2 prong plug as a safey shut off may be nest year l will may a set of wheely bars for the 212 and see what it can do or l mite stuck to just pulling the people movers 


sorry for the late post but computer has been slow and would not post have a great day


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jbetts13 _
> *ya thats cool l like the trucks pulling better but just in stock forum just to see whats the better truck l bet you if there were a gmc or chev they would have own sorry you ford and dodge guys he and a buddy are thinking of making one but l would like to make a racing my self don't get me wrong l like pullers to but l like speed
> 
> it's neat how they can fit a 4 6 and even a V8 under the hood the mini pullers l went to they had mostly deere and most of the deeres were a 200 series and on the SM class they used a 2 prong plug as a safey shut off may be nest year l will may a set of wheely bars for the 212 and see what it can do or l mite stuck to just pulling the people movers
> ...


Let's hope that not only your computer comes back to speed, but your punctuation keys get repaired, too!


----------



## Deerehunter (May 28, 2004)

I have a relative that has been pulling garden tractors for a few years know. I think they run stock or semi-stock not sure. Anyway, he has been running the older Sears Suburbans w/18hp motor. He's only been tweaking them a little here and a little there and has been keeping up with and, at times, beating the Cub guys that have been sinking big $$$ into their tractors.


----------

